# giving birth in crete



## xdaniix (Sep 10, 2010)

hi all, i was living with my albanian husband in crete greece, but returned to the uk to give birth...he is meant to join me on a visit visa to be here for the birth and a coup,e weeks after but is having trouble with visa because needs to renew greek permit end of oct (baby due 24th!)

so i was wondering if i was to return to crete to have the baby what sort of costs i am looking at for a public hospital birth...i have basic health insurance through my husband and can not afford private hospital

has anyone had experience of birth in a public hospital and would you recommend it or advise against it?

I really dont want to be without my husband and i dont know what hed do if he missed the birth!

also, sorry, would our child (if birth registered at british embassy) have rights to be british citizen, some people have said that the baby will take its fathers nationality but i am sure that if registered at british embassy through me he will be british

sorry for all the questions, if i do fly back to greece it will have to be in the next week or so before i can not fly so am pretty stressed!

Danii x


----------



## sertsgr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

I just asked my husband and he said it is about 1,000 euros at a public hospital and abou 3500 eu at a private hospital.
Hope this helps.
Good luck w/ your pregancy. I am also pregant 
Helen


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Registering a birth

Good luck on the birth of your baby


----------



## xdaniix (Sep 10, 2010)

sertsgr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just asked my husband and he said it is about 1,000 euros at a public hospital and abou 3500 eu at a private hospital.
> Hope this helps.
> ...



thankyou helen, we decided i will have him in the UK, only 3weeks to go now!
Congratulations on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

*giving birth in Crete*



xdaniix said:


> thankyou helen, we decided i will have him in the UK, only 3weeks to go now!
> Congratulations on your pregnancy xxx


I will be giving birth here in Crete later this year, which end of the island are you?


----------



## xdaniix (Sep 10, 2010)

torba said:


> I will be giving birth here in Crete later this year, which end of the island are you?



hiya, congratulations! we were living in Analipsi near Hersonissos but as we are gunna be in the uk a few months dont know where we will go when we return.
Whereabouts are you? xx


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

*Giving birth in Crete*



xdaniix said:


> hiya, congratulations! we were living in Analipsi near Hersonissos but as we are gunna be in the uk a few months dont know where we will go when we return.
> Whereabouts are you? xx


Chania end.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Giving birth in Crete*

I gave birth in Crete using my European Health Card. I tried to registered with the Crete health authorities but they were reluctant to issue me with a health book and would only treat me if I had either private insurance or my European Health Card.

So I used the EIH and gave birth happily.

The facilities were excellent and the staff brilliant - tried as much as they could to make me comfortable in cramped and chaotic conditions. 

However, my child was put into an incubator and there was not enough room in the ward to put him next to me so he was left on his own in a side room until my partner said he wasn't having that and brought the child into the room.

The ward allowed with the person next to me around 30 people into it. There were 3 beds cramped into a small room that ought to have been for 2 only.

My partner had to do all the nursing and was required to say 24 hours to look after Robert when I couldn't. There is no after-care nursing at the hospital although if there is little alternative, they will step on on the odd occasion as they did when my partner had to go home for something (change, shower etc.,) and I was too ill to look after my son.

You need to have family with you to support you after the birth and you need resilience against the intense temperature they keep the wards at and to expect to have lots of people milling around the other beds (no 2 at a time rule).

But the facilities, knowledge and willingness to help is excellent.

I wouldn't do it again - I would go back to the UK.

The hospital I was in was Aghios Nikoloas and others may have had better experiences at, say, Heraklion.


----------

